# [Mon 10th Oct 2011] Say hello to the Tories at their fundraiser at Brixton town... (London SW2 1RW)



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

Please join us for the Bailout Boris (and all South London conservatives) Bash! Our response to the Lambethand Southwark Conservative Association fundraising drinks do at Lambeth Town Hall in Brixton.

Lambeth Save Our Services and others would like to celebrate the men and women who brought us the Big Society, and since we cannot afford tickets to all be in it together, we are holding our own fundraiser on its steps. We will be collecting donations for the conservative's favourite causes: banks, reduced taxes for the rich, arms-dealing, but do feel free to bring a collection bucket labeled with your own personal favourite! If you do not have any cash, we know they will also happily accept symbolic representations of your job, your shrinking pension and what they have not already stripped of your services, such as adventure playgrounds, libraries, day centres for the elderly and the NHS.

We would ask that formal dress be worn; bring your champagne flutes and martini glasses in the hope someone will provide some drink, and join us in trying to ensure that everyone may eat cake. (Leftovers will be donated to the new Norwood Foodbank, recently started up to prevent starvation in South London).

When: 6:30 pm, Monday, October 10th
Where: The front steps of Lambeth Town Hall
Why: Bit cheeky of the conservatives to fundraise in Brixton, don't you think?

(*from SaveOurServices)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2011)

i'm a bit disappointed this is only a one hour event.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm a bit disappointed this is only a one hour event.


How long did you fancy hanging about on the steps of the town hall?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2011)

editor said:


> How long did you fancy hanging about on the steps of the town hall?


i thought that the event might become more, er, mobile.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

Well you could always pop in with some chums 












http://www.urban75.org/blog/lambeth-town-hall-occupied-by-anti-cuts-protesters-23rd-feb-2011/


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Please join us for the Bailout Boris (and all South London conservatives) Bash! Our response to the Lambethand Southwark Conservative Association fundraising drinks do at Lambeth Town Hall in Brixton.
> 
> Lambeth Save Our Services and others would like to celebrate the men and women who brought us the Big Society, and since we cannot afford tickets to all be in it together, we are holding our own fundraiser on its steps. We will be collecting donations for the conservative's favourite causes: banks, reduced taxes for the rich, arms-dealing, but do feel free to bring a collection bucket labeled with your own personal favourite! If you do not have any cash, we know they will also happily accept symbolic representations of your job, your shrinking pension and what they have not already stripped of your services, such as adventure playgrounds, libraries, day centres for the elderly and the NHS.
> 
> ...



I only just received this email, about 5 minutes ago. So I'm pleased to see that it was actually sent out to people before that, to give them a bit more notice.

I'd like to see pics, if you're going Ed?

p.s. BUMP.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> I only just received this email, about 5 minutes ago. So I'm pleased to see that it was actually sent out to people before that, to give them a bit more notice.
> 
> I'd like to see pics, if you're going Ed?
> 
> p.s. BUMP.


I'm not sure if I can get away. I wish there had been a bit more notice for this.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2011)

I spose the Tories aren't going to announce too far ahead, as that'd only give people longer to organise protests. I heard there were about 20 odd people there.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2011)

The UK Uncut one on Saturday at the LSE seems better planned.


----------

